# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Spanish vs. Italian

## VTHokie

I'm sure this has been asked before. But how easy should Italian be for a proficient speaker of Spanish (10 years). Are words confusing, is grammar same or different, anything to look out for specifically? Thank you. 
Saludos.

----------


## Оля

> I'm sure this has been asked before. But how easy should Italian be for a proficient speaker of Spanish (10 years). Are words confusing, is grammar same or different, anything to look out for specifically? Thank you. 
> Saludos.

 The grammar is very similar, vocabulary too. But, for me, Italian is more beautiful and musical.   :: 
And Spanish is in greater demand than Italian. 
Ciao.   ::

----------


## Rounder22

Im in NY so I'm a native american english speaker but i also speak spanish (though not 100%) because my family are Costa Rican... and I am also learning Italian on my own (though i been lazy since summer started in my studies) and can say that both languages are very similar in both vocab and grammar so it would not be very difficult for a spanish speaker such as yourself to learn italian... there are just slight differences like words that sound and look the same in both languages but have different definitions but other then that you should be able to tackle italian easily... and for the record both languages are beautiful...   ::

----------


## giovanni

ive spoken italian and english my whole life.. and i picked up spanish about half way through... it was super easy for me. 
i think they are almost the same, just italian is a little harder for americans to speak i think.    ::

----------

